# Need Help for tank dimensions



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I am soon to be the lucky recipient of a free 75gal on CL and the guy says it's 30" or three feet tall... hhmmm... Don't know accurate he is, for sure.

Does anyone know what some footprints are for uncommon sized 75gal tanks?

Thanks


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

75 gallon cube 24"x24"x30" the guys measurement about 30" being 3 feet is off though lol


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, the guy said these dimensions are right - 30" L X 24" D X 36" H = this calculates to 112ish gallons.
He also said to bring help and a dolly and a truck... yadda. Then he said it weighs in at about 400 pounds empty
Whaaa??

I shoulda asked for a pic or two, but, still, I think I'll pass!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Or... you could ask for help... sounds like a pretty awesome tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

24"x24"x 30 " works out to 74.8 gallons = 140 lbs empty sounds like a cube, you should grab it . Get him to give a picture if possible.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Laurie, in the next post he said its 30 by 24 by 36 high... And 400 pounds empty... Sounds pretty sweet for a free tank... Pain to clean tho.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep! way too high for maintenance, also that does work out a lot bigger than 75 g


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

and still not close to 400 pounds unless it's 1" glass maybe lol


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

It's back up on CL....

75 gallon fish tank

With these Dimensions = approx. 112 gallons. sheesh


----------

